# Which collar / lead for Samoyed?



## Misi (Jul 13, 2009)

We're continuing our search for a Samoyed pup and in the meantime, I'm compiling my shopping list for his arrival .
I've arrived at collar / lead on my vast list and would really appreciate some advice. I always reckoned I'd use a harness, but with all that fluffy fur, perhaps that is not the best choice. The breeder we visited today nearly fell over when I mentioned the word "harness" . He suggested a cord "choke" lead, but on another Samoyed breeder's website, they recommended a soft-slip or limited slip nylon collar. What about leads? 

Cheers my lovelies


----------



## clayton1985 (Jan 17, 2013)

great choice on getting a samoyed, i was brought up round them (my mum use to show them) we always had at least 3 in the house. it depends what your intention for the collar and lead setup is really?....if your pup is going to be a family pet then a normal collar and lead setup is ok, personally id pick buckle over clip because of the coat. On the other hand if your talking about the setup for the show ring then alot of folks use the snake chain show collar. although when samoyeds are pups there coat is alot finer more like cotton wool so they do tend to get it caught up a bit in it but it stops as they mature


----------



## Misi (Jul 13, 2009)

Thanks! I'm talking about just for walks. When you say normal collar, though, that could mean so many things (to me who hasn't had a dog before), bear with!!

I know that rolled leather is better for the coat, but would this do as the collar to attach the lead to?


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

I had a samoyed for nearly 9 years and he always had the recommended soft rolled leather collar as it doesnt damage of part the ruff. I did walk him on it too. I rescued him as a 3 haf year old though but would assume it would apply to pups also as you could I assume damage the developing coat.

I just used to have a matching soft leather lead, although really you can have any lead you choose with it.


----------



## Thorne (May 11, 2009)

Personally I'd only use a rolled leather collar on a dog that I know doesn't pull, because they're very thin so put a lot of pressure on a small area of the neck. I imagine they'd be perfectly fine as a house collar or for an adult dog that walks well on the lead, would just worry about a pup's delicate neck!

Think I'd go for a martingale collar for walks, an all fabric one instead of one with chain because of the coat. They sit loosely most of the time but tighten if there's pressure on the lead - they should be adjusted so they're tight enough to stop the dog slipping out of them but not tight enough to hurt or choke the dog.

ETA here's a photo of a martingale 









The following members on here make collars and I'm sure would be happy to advise you!
sid&kira: Indi-Dog
cravensmum: TheDogsCollars
Tillymint: http://www.tilly-mint.com/


----------



## Misi (Jul 13, 2009)

Thorne said:


> Personally I'd only use a rolled leather collar on a dog that I know doesn't pull, because they're very thin so put a lot of pressure on a small area of the neck. I imagine they'd be perfectly fine as a house collar or for an adult dog that walks well on the lead, would just worry about a pup's delicate neck!
> 
> Think I'd go for a martingale collar for walks, an all fabric one instead of one with chain because of the coat. They sit loosely most of the time but tighten if there's pressure on the lead - they should be adjusted so they're tight enough to stop the dog slipping out of them but not tight enough to hurt or choke the dog.
> 
> ...


That's the kind of thing I've been beaking at this afternoon. They come in such funky colours, too!


----------



## eagleswing1 (Jul 11, 2013)

I have a samoyed puppy who is 8 months old. He is my second samoyed. I used a slip lead on my previous sammy bitch as we did not show her and it was adequate for your average walk. We didn't use a collar as it was not a legal requirement to have pet tags back then and she never went out of our sight anyway.

On my current samoyed pup I use a very thin rolled leather collar for tags and I have found that an 'easy walker' harness with the D ring on the front is excellent for him as he tends to pull quite a bit when first taken out. It is made of nylon webbing and I have adjusted it so that it is a relaxed fit and I have not found that it has rubbed or in any way effected his coat so far. I take it off so that he just has his collar on (which you can hardly see) when he is off lead, unless he is somewhere where there are strange dogs or people and then I leave the harness on so that I can get hold of him quickly if need be. I tried one of the currently popular felt backed harnesses and felt it looked a bit odd on him with his long coat. This harness looks better.

Hope this helps.


----------



## eagleswing1 (Jul 11, 2013)

PS The harness comes with matching lead.


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

This thread is nearly 2 years old. Just sayin.....


----------

